# Do other types of similar bodied goldfish 'get along'



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Just as the title says. I am still planning out the stocking for my parents future pond(which will take quite a long time before we can build it) 


I like shubunkin goldfish, as well as comets and commons. To be honest I like most goldfish, but I'm trying to find the hardiest and all of the normal bodied goldfish fit that bill.

But will they get along? Or feel comfortable. Care sheets say you need 3-4 of them to shoal, but what if there is one shubunkin and three comets, will they treat each other the same, or is it best to get about 2-3 of each kind or something?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

They are still goldfish so of course, they will get along. They get along better with other slimbodied singletails than slow moving fancies. Wakins and watonais also fit the same category by the way. They are slimbodied but with doubletails. Watonai is basically a long-finned version of wakin.

Singletail black moors and ryukins are also around but they tend to do better with fancies.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

That's what I thought, but some people were telling me otherwise. Just trying to make a sale it sounds like. Thanks!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

We have commons, comets and shubunkins as well as some fantails in our pond and have never experienced any problems. They typically all school together and seem very content.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Fantails usually fare better however the problem arises mostly when they start to spawn. A male singletailcan prove damaging causing internal injuries to a much slower fancy.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Right, that makes sense. I just wanted to double check, I was getting a bit harrassed when I wasn't sure how many of each I was looking at getting and this woman was sure that each variety needed their own group to shoal instead of just joining with the others. 

It's for an outdoor pond, so I was mostly hoping to get a pretty mix of the hardiest of the goldfish species.

I spoke with my local goldfish/koi pond club and some of the members have offered to share sexed adults(almost all of them prefer to have single sex ponds so there is no breeding, so they sell/give away the males or females when they are big enough to tell the difference. They also suggested I have a pond of all one sex as well so that I wouldn't end up with surprise babies and overstocking the pond)


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Good idea...last year we had a situation where we had one lone female against or hoard of males. They wrecked havoc against her for a few days, but before long the learned to leave her alone! She could whip their tails. Eggs never last an hour in our pond...they always get eaten.


----------

